# New Florida Law Will Stop Bloomberg-Financed Gun Control Petition Drives



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...oomberg-financed-gun-control-petition-drives/


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

Little man cast large shadow as the Sun sets.


----------

